
Switching a static blog to OpenBSD's new httpd server - tribaal
https://tribaal.io/this-now-served-by-openbsd.html
======
frenkel
Thanks for the article, I'm about to update my OpenBSD server and switch from
nginx myself.

Seems like you forgot to redirect www or non-www: you have both serving the
site, search engines don't like duplicate content like that.

~~~
tribaal
Thanks, that's a good point. Fixed.

I intend to write a follow-up article on how to keep you system up-to-date
since that is a little different than linux, too.

EDIT: Actually, I can reach www and non-www for both http and https and it
seems to redirect properly. What exactly did you mean?

~~~
frenkel
From a search engines point of view these are two sites with same content:
[https://www.tribaal.io/](https://www.tribaal.io/) and
[https://tribaal.io/](https://tribaal.io/)

One should redirect to the other.

